# Who has used a boom lift?



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

I took some training on lifts recently - scissor and a 45 foot articulating boom. Pretty handy. 

Just wondering how many painters use or have used a boom. I was thinking there may be a need for some of older, taller houses to have skilled painters/boom operators. I've got one three storey house lined up for next year, maybe a couple more.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

I've used scissor lifts and multiple boom lifts. I dont own anything bigger than a 28' ladder (on purpose), so---fill in the blanks

Painting on a ladder over 30' is pointless, unsafe, and flat slow---this is only my standard practice and opinion--


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

This is me on a 65' boom... After this job, I decided that I don't really like it that much... Did I mention it was windy? I painted all the white.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Yes, I use them on mural jobs.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

On some jobs knowing how to operate the boom will keep you working while others are laid off. 

I don't like using them, I have adhd and it's more than I want to focus on for a long period of time.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

PWG...you sure you weren't one of the guys on the staging in that pic?:whistling :laughing:


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

I've used them many times. Use cranes alot too. 200ft jobs in the wind on a crane is always a fun time. Would like to get a 50' lift. Within the next 2 years I'll buy one. Waiting for that big job that will pay for it.


----------



## AAPaint (Apr 18, 2005)

This is me on a boom lift. I love when I get a chance to play with these. Sounds like some of you are afraid of heights!! :no:

I was cheating on this part using the lift, the peak behind it was impossible to get to by ladder because of the lower one, and the chimney would have been impossible if it weren't for this lift.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

GLK said:


> I've used them many times. Use cranes alot too. 200ft jobs in the wind on a crane is always a fun time. Would like to get a 50' lift. Within the next 2 years I'll buy one. Waiting for that big job that will pay for it.


:blink: that's gonna be a *BIG* job...you've researched prices, right? Just found a _used_ one for $35,000


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Paintguy26 said:


> PWG...you sure you weren't one of the guys on the staging in that pic?:whistling :laughing:


Yeah, actually I'm the guy on the left. It was the only picture I had resized at the moment. But don't think I don't ride them when needed. On that particular job, the big guy had bad knees, so we opted for him to work off the lift, while I would climb the side of the scaffold.


----------



## JNLP (Oct 21, 2006)

Paintguy26 said:


> :blink: that's gonna be a *BIG* job...you've researched prices, right? Just found a _used_ one for $35,000


Hehehe... Not gonna get the big ones. Just a little towable one. Been keeping an eye out on decent used ones & have found quite a few 50' between 6k - 15k. Something like this: http://www.genielift.com/tmz-series/tz-50.asp but used. I think over 15-25 jobs depending on the sizes I could make the money apear no problem. :whistling


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

I took one of the push-arounds into an elevator once
I couldn't fit in there with it
Pushed the floor button, and ran up the stairs to meet it
Lol
Those things are great


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

By the way Chris G, I really thought you were dead when no-one called 911 after you ate the silica


----------



## xtremekustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

I used a JLG 35' lift on a house built in the early 1900's. The house was on a hill and you couldn't get a ladder steady on it. I rented it from Home Depot and it screwed up on me on the second day and almost got me stuck up on the roof. You are supposed to be able to pay for 3 days and have it for a whole week. I called Home Depot and they said call back the next day when the technician was in. So I called the next day and they said bring it back at 1. It was 50 miles away from the jobsite. When I got there they checked it out and there was a problem with it and we had a verbal agreement with the manager that I could come back and get it in a few days after it was fixed and I wouldn't owe anymore. I called back when they had time to check it out and went back to pick it up. When I got down there to get it the guy at the sales desk said that I couldn't get it and not pay for it again because I had it for 3 days. I told him that I spoke to the manager about it and he said it was ok. He called the manager and he told him he never said that so basically I got screwed out of 5 days of work. I will NEVER go to Home Depot ever again. 

I know that was overkill from what you asked but I needed to vent. I was PISSED!


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

Chris G said:


> I took some training on lifts recently - scissor and a 45 foot articulating boom. Pretty handy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I can operate but never used one for painting. Used one for a few months when laser aligning the tracks for an overhead crane.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

I have used 50 foot Genie many times and find it to manueverable, safe and extremely productive, beats the $hit out of ladders and scaffolding...


----------



## GoodPainter (Apr 23, 2006)

I just used a JLG,35' i believe at 35 stretched out I was on my tippee toes and the thing was inching down(very scary) but I managed

I will use many in the future (prob commercial only, but who knows)\\I will try to post some pics soon of it.

Robert


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I don't paint, but you guys can see pictures of our 31 Grove scissor lift under my steel going up posts, and I am always watching for an articulating boom lift. I hate heights, and for me it is about security. Funny thing about being afraid of heights....or respectful of it, as I get older, the more I am not wanting to get up there. On the lift, it isn't a problem since I am standing on a platform.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Funny how this subject came up. Just yesterday I was thinking of building one that would Quick Tach to my Bobcat.

Bob


----------



## pdity (Apr 28, 2006)

My company owns 3- 40 ft and 1- 50 ft. lifts and I would hate painting with out them. Last month I had to paint a feed mill at 135 ft with a 8 ft extention poll with the wind blowing. Thats enough to make things pucker.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

The poll results indicate that everyone uses a boom. Either that or no one wants to admit not having used one.:laughing:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

I have been in a bucket truck a couple of times topping trees. Not enough to get used to the bouncing. Was not comfortable at all. I can see where one might provide work though.


----------

